# Non-electric Stove/Range for those who experience power outages



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

On the back cover of the recent Backwoods Home magazine was an advertisement by the Unique Off-Grid Company.

The company makes several gas oven/range combinations that do not require electricity. The company also manufacturers propane freezers and refrigerators.

The next time we need a oven/range, we'll be checking this company out.


----------



## Sara in IN (Apr 2, 2003)

Yep, not letting go of our almond colored 1980-something gas stove that doesn't need electricity, still has pilot lights. 

Learned that lesson in 1987 when an ice/snow storm took out power in a lot of the far west Chicago suburbs. The third of an old house I rented had a 1940's era gas range and radiators for heat. During the storm I made soup and baked cookies and stayed snug as a bug. My cooler out on the porch and a cold closet on an outside corner without heat ducts served as a fridge and freezer. The steam radiators put out a little heat, but the oven going kept the place warm.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks good. How much do they cost?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Our Little Farm said:


> Looks good. How much do they cost?


$1,000,000,000,000.00 

Really, I have no idea.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> $1,000,000,000,000.00
> 
> Really, I have no idea.


Are they actually for sure made in the USA? If so at price you quote, we wouldnt have to export that many of them to balance our trade deficit.....


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

looks good but probably really expensive when they don't tell ya how much up front.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Lowes has a HotpointÂ® 30-Inch non electric Gas Range for $379.00 
I found it on Lowes.com


HotpointÂ® 30-Inch Freestanding Gas Range (Color: Bisque)

Item #: 258355 | Model #: RGB508PPHCT

$379.00

Free Delivery to Store

Ships to Store items will typically be delivered to your local Lowe's by the date displayed. The item can then be delivered via Lowe's Truck Delivery or Pick Up in Store.

Color Bisque
Oven Window No
Control Type Manual
Time Bake No
Delay Start No
Height (Inches) 39-7/8
Width (Inches) 30
Depth (Inches) 26-1/2
Manufacturer's Warranty (Parts) Full 1 Year
Manufacturer's Warranty (Labor) Full 1 Year
Color / Finish Family Beige/Bisque
Capacity (Cu. Ft.) 4.8
Cleaning Type Standard Clean
Burner Type Open
Convection Oven No
Burner Configuration 4
Clock No
Grill No
Simmer Burner No


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I believe that they are out of Canada. They do not quote prices because they only sell through dealers. Having a hard time finding dealers though. I can't see the range costing much more than comparable models, they are actually simpler in construction than conventional models.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If they don't have a dealer in your area is that an opportunity for you?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Downloaded their brochure. They use a 9V battery ignition for stove top and they specify this is for top burners. They dont however say what type ignition is used for the oven?????


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I bought this one for $75 several years ago. Ebay is a wonderful thing!


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

sisterpine said:


> Lowes has a HotpointÂ® 30-Inch non electric Gas Range for $379.00


We have a non-electric, all pilot Hotpoint that we got from our local hardware store a couple of years ago. They had one in stock with a low backsplash, but we ordered one with the higher backsplash that we wanted. Only took a few days to get it.


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

We have an older Magic Chef brand NG stove/oven that uses pilot lights with no electricity. My wife had decided she wanted a new one until an ice storm left us without power for 16 days.

Although we have a generator, it sure was nice to be able to make coffee first thing in the morning or cook during the day without running the gennie. After that experience we decided we're keeping it.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I have heard of the ones with the 9 volt battery. The oven also uses a 9 volt and spark ignition instead of a glow bar type ignition. The local propane company had one in their showroom that was 1200.00 which is way more than I can spend. Hope to get one from Lowes in the spring.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 5, 2009)

The off grid gas stove Cabin Fever mentioned above is also advertised on the inside front cover of the March/April issue of Countryside Magazine. Looks like it could fit the bill for those that want a total non electric gas stove. My GE gas stove, purchased new 4 or 5 years ago, is also totally non electric with four burners and a gas oven.

Bill


----------



## PorkChopsMmm (Aug 16, 2010)

I thought I would throw this out there. Menards sells an "off-grid" propane/natural gas range for $257. I couldn't believe it. Brand is Pemier, here is a link. It uses a pilot light and zero electricity. We haven't installed it yet but I was elated with the price. 
http://www.tascoappliance.ca/c39-cooking-products/p47169-premier-gfk1000p.html

Again, it is $257 at Menards. I have no idea why it is so cheap there.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We have a Kenmore range that we were able to find without a glow bar. We can light it without power. It's not something I'd want to do every time I use it but it does light. Other than that feature, I pretty much hate the range.


----------



## perry b (Dec 28, 2007)

I like the "standing pilot light" over the electric ignition, both cost about the same. Prices are about $330.00 here in north Louisiana.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, those all sound good; but as I read, all I thought was "if not electric, then it's gas; if not gas, then it's propane" .. Still buying something to make it work!

OMG don't mean to be such a downer. These just wouldn't fit my needs at all if electricity goes out.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

A few years back, my husband took a couple of old travel trailers in trade for something, stripped them down for scrap and trailer beds, fixed up the two RV stove/oven combos in our canning shed. With a regular bbq tank, both of them run great without any power, and canning outside is pretty nice too.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

motdaugrnds said:


> Well, those all sound good; but as I read, all I thought was "if not electric, then it's gas; if not gas, then it's propane" .. Still buying something to make it work!
> 
> OMG don't mean to be such a downer. These just wouldn't fit my needs at all if electricity goes out.


We have a 250 gallon propane tank, and don't even use half of it in a year for cooking. He usually comes by and fills it once a year, but it's never out when he does. You can even get a 100 pound cylinder or a few 20 pounders to keep filled, but by far the least expensive is a large tank filled by their truck. There are a variety of ways to have propane on hand to get you through any lengthy power outage.

I've always stuck with pilot stoves because I wanted to be able to use the oven without power, but I am intrigued by the battery ignition. May just have to look into one of these next time we need a stove.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Lehman's sells them. 30" sells for $995 plus $175 shipping. I have been looking at it but I have the Hotpoint with freestanding pilots.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

motdaugrnds said:


> Well, those all sound good; but as I read, all I thought was "if not electric, then it's gas; if not gas, then it's propane" .. Still buying something to make it work!
> 
> OMG don't mean to be such a downer. These just wouldn't fit my needs at all if electricity goes out.


The only thing I pay for is the occasional kitchen match to light it.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

houndlover said:


> A few years back, my husband took a couple of old travel trailers in trade for something, stripped them down for scrap and trailer beds, fixed up the two RV stove/oven combos in our canning shed. With a regular bbq tank, both of them run great without any power, and canning outside is pretty nice too.


That's what I have in my cabin... Works great. Just gotta have a match or a lighter on hand.

Personally for a power outage a Coleman stove works just fine and is cheap as well.

Or if you don't like pumping a SVEA stove or similar works too.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

We have two gas powered stoves on our property. One is a 1940's or 50's Magic Chef with dual ovens and the other is a more modern one(don't remember the brand) that we purchased in 1999. The burners can be lit with a match on the newer one, though I'm not sure about the oven.The old Magic Chef is our emergency backup and we know for a fact that the oven works without electricity on that one!


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for this link! The timing is perfect for us. So far, we have been looking at the Brown stoves: http://brownstoveworksinc.com/36in.html but it's always good to have other options. I have e-mailed the compnay to see if they have a distributor nearby. I had heard that Premier has off-grid stives, but their web site doesn't list them. Hmmm.


----------

